# Best locations!?



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Hmkay, after the last thread... 

Originally looking at somewhere in the vicinity of Ayia Napa for our relocation, but wondering what the pro/con situation would be with regard to other areas.

Whilst happy to work on a bona fide basis for something to do, this isn't a requirement, there are just the two of us aged around 50, with two small Dogs and no children.

We would like to integrate into any local community rather than choose an enclave of Brits, and would like a 'nice' area...fairly close to beaches and a reasonable sized town.

I hope nobody minds me asking so many questions, and would appreciate any answers really...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The main problem with Ayia Napa is that it turns into a virtual ghost town for 4 months of the year.
If you want all year round life you need either the Limassol or Paphos areas.
I can't speak for Limassol but in the Paphos areas there is a wide choice of villages many of which have only small British populations so you don't to be in a British enclave.
We live in village just outside Paphos which is still very Cypriot in character and mostly Cypriot population with just a few Brits and other foreigners. It is just 10 minutes from nearest beach and 5 minutes into town.
There are quite a few similar villages around Paphos and also Polis to the North of the Paphos district.


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Veronica, we wanted to be further East really, to be closer to Ayia Napa and Cape Greco, we did look at Larnaca, which looks big, but know nothing about what it's like to live there!

I read on another thread Paralimni doesn't totally close in Winter, is that correct!?

The Winter thing isn't a monster issue (although I suspect it might be in real life...LOL) as we would probably pop back to the UK for a holiday for a week or so during the quiet months. 

Would there be anything to do during the quet season, or is it literally...dead...


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

elevenses said:


> Thanks Veronica, we wanted to be further East really, to be closer to Ayia Napa and Cape Greco, we did look at Larnaca, which looks big, but know nothing about what it's like to live there!
> 
> I read on another thread Paralimni doesn't totally close in Winter, is that correct!?
> 
> ...


Larnaca is the oldest continually inhabited town on the island with roots beyond the Bronze Age. For my money it nocks the spots off any other towns in the Republic. There are many communities within easy driving distance and there is the added bonus of being not too far from the capital, and of course the transport links. The beach towns in the east are not completely dead off season, but are 'high dependency' if not life support.


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Kimonas, 

I was wondering, perhaps we need to pop back and take another look at Larnaca!?

The facilities are certainly closer to what we're used to (In a small town called Ware, around 25 miles from London) 

The weather looks nicer... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Elevenses
You need to remember that 'waiting for God land' (Paphos area) have a large OAP expat community and who being short-sighted don't realise there is land east of Limassol where most definitely the best areas of Cyprus lie.
Yes, Ayia Napa and Protaras do pretty much close up for the winter with only a few bars and restaurants remaining open, but these are only two coastal resort towns. Larnaca and Paralimni remain open 52 weeks of the year as do all the villages; all of whom have excellent bars and restaurants with the friendliest people on the island.
Larnaca is indeed a lovely town and the recently renovated sea front is breath-taking, next time you are over also take a look at the villages of Avgorou, Liopetri, Frenaros and Vrysoulles. All within easy reach of Paralimni and Larnaca not forgetting the best beaches on the island.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I second that! I spent over 10 years in the Larnaca area. It is a very nice town and the outlying villages are interesting too. Paphos always seems a little over-commercialised in comparison so do go and have another look.


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, will look hard!

Next year...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it is really a matter of personal choice. We looked at other areas before deciding on the Paphos area to settle. I find the landscape on the eastern side very boring with large areas which look more like a moonscape. Larnaca itself is a nice town and the airport is better and bigger than Paphos airport so more choice of destinations.

To say that Paphos is on OAP community is grossly exaggerated as there are many many younger people here including families with young children. It just seems that many retirees prefer Paphos over the East as it so much greener and unlike the younger generation a lot of older people are not particularly attracted to long sandy beaches full of sunbeds.
Having said that, there are more nice beaches here than there used to be as breakwaters have been constructed in areas where the waves were taking the sand.

So when someone asks which is the best area to settle, of course there will be differences of opinion with everyone preferring the area which they have chosen to live in.


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Best advice i can give is to rent somewhere for 6 months and see how u get on.
nothing lost if u then want to go try somewhere else.
property prices are still going down and it a buyers market so make really sure u end up where u want to be.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Def just rent to begin with. You may initially think you have found the ideal house and location but only time will tell. You may find out you are isolated more than you realised or surrounded by barking dogs, noisy neighbours etc. In contrast you could strike lucky and find your home not just a house, you will definitely meet lovely people and make friends. Do not be surprised if ultimately you don't find your utopia where you first expected to!

P.S...we are just outside Paphos believing initially we would settle Protaras area, certainly not gods waiting room here either!!!


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice one, Paphos is looking more and more appealing, partly because of the scenery, and also because we could hop on a plane very quickly to visit the UK (Mainly my Wife in fairness...) and Paphos links to Luton, which is a brilliant train line for all the UK family and friends!

I suppose we want the option of plenty of nightlife, nice rich scenery, beaches, but like most people, a nice area to live too, all within easy reach of home....

Do pools cost much to run?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've just been reminded you want to start a swingers club. Ignore everything I've said, Paphos is a horrible area.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Paphos already has a club, I only wanted to host private parties!! 

Anyway, Paphos is looking more and more inviting due to the Airlines that fly to Luton, which is on a good trainmen for family communications (Bedford, Harpenden and St Albans) and would drastically cut journey times for mainly my Wife...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If Paphos already has a club I would be very careful about muscling in on their territory.

You don't want to be caught with your pants down in a vendetta.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The mind boggles at the thought of naked swingers having a brawl in the streets of Paphos


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Now add in a couple of herds of goats with 2 battling goat ladies dressed in black, an old boy in an ancient twin-cab, his eyes popping, a fleeing politician caught in flagrante and a car load of Astynomia and you've got the makings of a Tom Sharpe novel and a hilarious farce.

That'll put Paphos on the map!

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

This just gets increasingly humorous!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> You don't want to be caught with your pants down in a vendetta.


He probably does...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Sigh...

Clearly none of you frequent Swingers parties!

Basically, it's a normal party, but instead of everybody going to bed with their partners, some of them may be inclined to swap (Some don't of course, depends what the choices are ;-) )

Good honest fun, rather than sneaking off with some bird at work behind ones partners back (Which I'm sure some of you probably have LOL

Aaanyway, back on subject...Is Paphos a better year round bet than, say Ayia Napa?


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> He probably does...
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Thats very good actually


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

elevenses said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Clearly none of you frequent Swingers parties!
> 
> ...


I think most people here do, actually, but we are just having a good natured laugh (at your expense, of course...)

Ayia Napa isn't a good choice for all year round entertainment. Paphos, Larnaca, even Nicosia are all probably better choices if you are looking for all year round activities.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> I think most people here do, actually, but we are just having a good natured laugh (at your expense, of course...)
> 
> Ayia Napa isn't a good choice for all year round entertainment. Paphos, Larnaca, even Nicosia are all probably better choices if you are looking for all year round activities.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Ayia Napa is almost a ghost town 4 months per year


----------



## elevenses (Oct 5, 2014)

Looking more like Paphos every post!!

Lovin' the humour LOL


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

elevenses said:


> Paphos already has a club,


Are you sure you're not getting confused with the Paphos Zingers?










Pete


----------

